# Наше творчество > Поэзия >  сердце в тысячу роз...

## TrieN

очередные стихи, написанные на музыку в голове, потом на гитарку накидаю мелодию
(типо первого куплета)
Ты сам все решил, меня не спросив,
Ты думал, что снова прав…
Ты верил в любовь, прощенья просив…
Душевный развея мрак…
А я не смогла поверить опять,
Читая лишь между строк,
А я не могу больше вспоминать,
Что ты был и остался Бог…

(типо припева)
Печалью закончилось лето,
Закат с собой уведя…
Сейчас ты, наверное, где-то..
Вспоминаешь меня…
А дождь мне напомнит прощанье…
Июльского теплого дня..
И ты, как всегда, не сдержал обещанье
Сказав, что забудешь меня…

(типо второго куплета)
Последней свечой, что ты сохранил,
Останется та печаль
И ты мне ее, уходя подарил,
Сказав, что меня не жаль..
А я не смогла безумно скучать,
Не веря, что все в серьез,
И больше не буду теперь вспоминать,
Твое сердце в тысячу роз….

----------


## TrieN

новое

спасибо...

Спасибо, что ты есть…
Пускай ты не со мной, но все же.
Пускай, это совсем не лесть,
И ни на что на свете не похоже..

Спасибо, я за все сказать хочу,
За то, что ты всегда был рядом,
Родной, я совершенно не шучу,
Зачем ты смотришь этим взглядом?

Тебя за все благодарю,
Хоть малость, но и это важно,
Ты знай, что я тебя люблю,
Душой и сердцем, так отважно.

Иди спокойно, в добрый путь,
Я сохраню, но как умею,
Тот день вчерашний не вернуть,
Да и вернуть его не смею

----------


## Лев

*TrieN*,
 Если это всё твоё, намурлычь мелодию, если есть она у тебя и пришли
- оформлю. Если хочешь, то сам напишу.
сердце в тысячу роз...  :flower:

----------


## TrieN

*Лев*,
 давай лучше в лс обсудим

----------

